# Gentoo xen

## dky

Salve a tutti,

da quanlche giorno sto cercando di lavorare su Gentoo con Xen.

Dopo vari tentativi son riuscito a configurare il kernel ma all'avvio riscontro sempre lo stesso problema:

 *Quote:*   

> Checking root filesystem...
> 
> fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda3
> 
> /dev/hda3:
> ...

 

Come potrei risolvere questo problema?

Diciamo che il 50% l'ho risolto.... se devo avviare gentoo con xen devo modificare il file /etc/fstab, sostituendo sda al posto di hda, e se voglio avviare gentoo senza xen devo fare viceversa.

Non c'è un modo per far riconoscere dal kernel di xen le partizioni invece di sdX come hdX?

----------

## Elbryan

stai parlando di dom0? Usa sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.31 e vivi sereno  :Smile: 

----------

## dky

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> stai parlando di dom0? Usa sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.31 e vivi sereno 

 

Si parlo di dom0, io ho compilato xen-sources-2.6.29.

Cosa cambia?

----------

## Elbryan

 *dky wrote:*   

>  *Elbryan wrote:*   stai parlando di dom0? Usa sys-kernel/xen-sources-2.6.31 e vivi sereno  
> 
> Si parlo di dom0, io ho compilato xen-sources-2.6.29.
> 
> Cosa cambia?

 

strano però. Se usi i 29 dovresti avere tutti i device come sda.

Io ho due dischi, uno SATA ed uno IDE sul mio server.

```

xevelon ~ # fdisk -l

Disco /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 9729 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x000e70d5

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1         244     1953125   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda2   *         244         973     5859375   83  Linux

/dev/sda3             973        9727    70312500   8e  Linux LVM

Disco /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 121601 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x3a950862

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1               1       71799   576725436   83  Linux

/dev/sdb2           71800       97908   209720542+  83  Linux

/dev/sdb3           97909      117490   157292415   83  Linux

/dev/sdb4          117491      121601    33021607+  83  Linux

```

Controlla bene di avere messo lo stack nuovo. In particolare di non avere *nulla* dentro CONFIG_IDE.

Usa solo le cose in CONFIG_ATA.

----------

## dky

Ok ti ringrazio, diciamo che ora la situazione è migliorata.

Ora il problema è che litigo con xen, vi riporto il problema:

```

Using config file "./configs/gentoo.cfg".

Started domain gentoo (id=12)

```

```

xm console gentoo

Error: Domain 'gentoo' does not exist.

```

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Elbryan

Sembra che il guest non ti parta.

se usi "xm create -c filediconf" ti da output?

Prova a guardare anche xm top per capire se la macchina muore.

Per maggiori informazioni puoi consultare xm log o xm dmesg

----------

